# Volkswagen I.D. Crozz concept revealed in Shanghai - A spacious, sporty, all-electric crossover riding on the MEB platform



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

This is Volkswagen's third I.D. concept, after the original and the Buzz












































Press Release said:


> VOLKSWAGEN DEBUTS I.D. CROZZ CROSSOVER CONCEPT AT "AUTO SHANGHAI 2017"
> Apr 18, 2017
> 
> The third concept based off the new MEB electric vehicle architecture is a spacious crossover utility vehicle
> ...


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Mirrors... I would miss them. I guess self-driving vehicles would do away with them altogether, but still... I _would _miss them. :sly:


----------



## Turbio! (Feb 21, 2005)

The name is....just, stop, VW. Crozz sounds like a street name for a really janky drug. 

The design is okay. I'm finding it kind of weird that VW is showing three concepts that are basically the same thing with mild brand differentiation.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Turbio! said:


> I'm finding it kind of weird that VW is showing three concepts that are basically the same thing with mild brand differentiation.


Well that's what they'll be doing with the I.D. brand.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I know the SUV form factor is in vogue right now but I'm starting to hate the heavy handed forced vertical proportion of these concepts. The production version of these cars won't have 26" wheels so they will look ridiculous with this kind of proportions.


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

I really like how the D-pillar is a nod to the C-Pillar design of the old Corrado.
The rear-end and rear quarter view are quite nice. 
The profile and front end are :thumbdown:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

That's quite odd


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

whitejeep1989 said:


> I really like how the D-pillar is a nod to the C-Pillar design of the old Corrado.



Wow, good call. :beer::beer:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Press Release said:


> Volkswagen at IAA 2017: Preview of the further developed I.D. CROZZ
> 
> New version's design points more towards a production model
> 
> ...


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

Good. That needed a redesign.


----------



## Dubveiser (Aug 4, 2005)

I can't wait to buy one when VW releases it in 2061.


----------

